# Wibo Van Leeuwen video



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Heres some video of Wibo when he was 18 months old. Just a short, short attack, but looks the goods. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoCMAxuhVz0


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

heeeyyy, didn't know there was any videomaterial of Wieb. 
Dick just started to train him then, he was still biting high on the arm like his former onwner teached him. He changed it to the leg, short after this clip.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> heeeyyy, didn't know there was any videomaterial of Wieb.
> Dick just started to train him then, he was still biting high on the arm like his former onwner teached him. He changed it to the leg, short after this clip.


I thought I had a clip or had seen a clip of him awhile ago, so I promised my mate who owns one of his daughters here that I would try and see if I had really seen a clip or if I had gotten confussed with a Spike vid. Turns out Im not going mad...


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Good find chris, nice to finally see him in motion.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Why did Dick switch him to leg bites ?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

It was better to teach him something complety new, in Dick´s own way. Wibo already had a past when we bought him at 15 mo., Dick wasn´t satisfied enough with his upper body bites.


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

FINALLY we get to see him in action...lol


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

esp for you, Andrew, I tried again (for a whole f**** evening :evil to get my cam working at the computer.

If anyone knows how to get my panasonic nv gs 21 working with windows 7 on a dell laptop, let me know. Movie maker/computer doesn't recognises the cam.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> esp for you, Andrew, I tried again (for a whole f**** evening :evil to get my cam working at the computer.
> 
> If anyone knows how to get my panasonic nv gs 21 working with windows 7 on a dell laptop, let me know. Movie maker/computer doesn't recognises the cam.


There are tons of problems using that cam with a computer, try downloading the drivers from panasonic (they are free download) also make sure the silver switch is on PC, if that doesn't work, try using a firewire connection if you can instead of the USB...those panasonics can be tricky, which is very surprising but common.


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> esp for you, Andrew, I tried again (for a whole f**** evening :evil to get my cam working at the computer.
> 
> If anyone knows how to get my panasonic nv gs 21 working with windows 7 on a dell laptop, let me know. Movie maker/computer doesn't recognises the cam.


well thank you very much for trying like i said before im a big fan of what you guys produce and it was nice to finally see the corner stone of your breeding program


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> There are tons of problems using that cam with a computer, try downloading the drivers from panasonic (they are free download) also make sure the silver switch is on PC, if that doesn't work, try using a firewire connection if you can instead of the USB...those panasonics can be tricky, which is very surprising but common.


 tried firewire and usb. Also tried pc mode on usb but he only sees the sd card. Have searched for the drivers but couldn´t find them (not if i search on dutch sites any way), will try again if I cooled down, right now I'm to frustrated....and probably throw my computer out of the window if it doesn't work after another try.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

andrew kurtowicz said:


> well thank you very much for trying like i said before im a big fan of what you guys produce and it was nice to finally see the corner stone of your breeding program


 we use Wibo as a "safe" outcross :wink: esp for his Rambo inbred, and Rocky as grandfather. Cornerstone is Rocky.


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> we use Wibo as a "safe" outcross :wink: esp for his Rambo inbred, and Rocky as grandfather. Cornerstone is Rocky.


I stand corrected


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Are you able to get it to load on any type of screen? If so, maybe a double record might do for now.

Hopefully, you're not losing your temper with this thing like that crazy little German kid did while playing that game. That might be a little weird. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P7r9Y0SSBQ


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> If anyone knows how to get my panasonic nv gs 21 working with windows 7 on a dell laptop, let me know. Movie maker/computer doesn't recognises the cam.


Are you using a Fire-wire cable? Then it should work without any drivers/problems. (also called DV connection) 
I remember that this camera only supports low quality video transfer over Usb anyway.

If the laptop hasn't a fire-wire port you can get a PCMCIA fire-wire card for about 15 Euro at a local pc of photo shop.

Usb connectivity is always a problem if you are using a newer Windows version...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

René Hendriks said:


> Are you using a Fire-wire cable? Then it should work without any drivers/problems. (also called DV connection)
> I remember that this camera only supports low quality video transfer over Usb anyway.
> 
> If the laptop hasn't a fire-wire port you can get a PCMCIA fire-wire card for about 15 Euro at a local pc of photo shop.
> ...


have a built-in fire wire. Also checked if ít wasn't disabled for some vague reason, but no it was in my hardware device list and working correctly, after a check.

First time with the new windows 7 and using usb connection the OS automatically was installing driver...but movie maker still doesn't see the cam :roll:

I will loose my temper as bad as the little boy if I try again now (always a tempered person and my pregnancy is making that part even worse )


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I will loose my temper as bad as the little boy if I try again now (always a tempered person and my pregnancy is making that part even worse )


Uh-oh watch that temper. You might be cooking yourself up a little Wibo in the oven if you're not careful. LOL

Did I understand right that you have video on a camera card or is this an older camera without a card, as in a camcorder? I think I need to go back and read the posts more carefully. There's got to be a simpler solution.


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> have a built-in fire wire. Also checked if ít wasn't disabled for some vague reason, but no it was in my hardware device list and working correctly, after a check.
> 
> First time with the new windows 7 and using usb connection the OS automatically was installing driver...but movie maker still doesn't see the cam :roll:
> 
> I will loose my temper as bad as the little boy if I try again now (always a tempered person and my pregnancy is making that part even worse )


If Fire-Wire is not working it is indeed strange... :-s

Try'd to disable the virus-scanner/firewall.? sometimes they block those ports for security reasons.
Also in the device list try to uninstall the camera with the option remove drivers. (so next time you connect it, it has a clean install.)

If it still doesn't work you could try to use a special windows XP boot cd, 
so that you temperately boot to Windows Xp from a cd. (and not Windows 7 on your hard-disk.)
If the cam works under XP, you can copy the movie from the cam to your hard-disk.
Than reboot to your normal Windows 7 again and use Movie Maker to edit the video.

Also if it is a newer laptop you could take a look if it has a "video in" connector on the back.
(you received a cable with the laptop than.) 
If all fails you can use this to record it the classic way with the "tulp stekkers" on the cam.
(yellow for video, red and white for the audio)


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

So Dick/Selena, how would you describe the differences between Spike and Wibo? Both obviously quality animals, but which areas is each one different in? 
Also Gerrit told me he had agreed to sell you Carlos after his PH1 (I was getting his semen prior to his PH1) so I guess you saw/tested the dog. How are Carlos and Wibo similar/different? The whole litter was exceptional (all four), but it would be interesting to know how they differ as we have a Wibo daughter at our club and also have Carlos semen.
Thx


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Uh-oh watch that temper. You might be cooking yourself up a little Wibo in the oven if you're not careful. LOL


Her "big" brother of 13 mo. already is, not strange with big temperments in both sides of the bloodline :-\":mrgreen:, so she probably will also a tempered person.



> Did I understand right that you have video on a camera card or is this an older camera without a card, as in a camcorder? I think I need to go back and read the posts more carefully. There's got to be a simpler solution.


yes it has digital tapes, cam is about 5 yrs old.


@ Rene: thanks will try the options you managed.

@christopher: have to think about how I can make it clear, even in dutch it is hard to describe the differences "on paper" if you don't have a image in your mind of the dogs.


----------

